# Please help me find some info on the B12



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been searching for what the chassis code of the B12 is in Japan and other countrys, and have come up empty handed. I'm looking for the B12 grill that has the S or the lightning bolt on it, but I have had no luck even locating one. Any one wanna help?


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

A japanese version of a b12 is a n13


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

plouche said:


> A japanese version of a b12 is a n13


Thanks for the reply, so this grill will fit my B12:









Looks more like a B13 grill.


----------



## MNM (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/projectb12_5zigen/

its what all b12'ers want.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

so where can it be had?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

MNM said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/projectb12_5zigen/
> 
> its what all b12'ers want.


what???? can you get a little more detailed.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Red_Coupe said:


> what???? can you get a little more detailed.


I think he's talking about this grill:


----------



## MNM (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah but what they did to their car is what everone wants to do to their sentra. they changed the rear drums to disc and they tell everything in detail on that site.
ive been on it about 2 days straight and i love that grill. not fond of the front mount intercooler its odd looking.
Thanx sentraser that is half of what i ment. but you still were there.
-MNM


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

MNM said:


> yeah but what they did to their car is what everone wants to do to their sentra. they changed the rear drums to disc and they tell everything in detail on that site.
> ive been on it about 2 days straight and i love that grill. not fond of the front mount intercooler its odd looking.
> Thanx sentraser that is half of what i ment. but you still were there.
> -MNM


well for me it's more like this


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

or if anybody come across one of these.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

I would love to have one of those as well!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

On my side of the galaxy, the hottest PB12 ever looks like this one. Love, -Me


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

haha.... for a sedan maybe.


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

i got one of them grills on my car, havnt tryed looking but didnt think they were to hard to find, seem thm here and there. Bin asked for my grill quite abit but rather sell cae as a whole.


----------

